# gypsy fortune teller sounds and also ambiance music wanted



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i am looking to revamp the fortune teller saying and cannot find anything , doesnt anyone know of a source i can download a woman fortune teller voice telling fortunes ?

also am looking for background music for the fortune teller to play in the tent 

thanks in advance


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Nox Arcana's Carnival of Souls, the track is called Madame Endora, if you need something more. PM me. I will gladly help


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Fiyero said:


> Nox Arcana's Carnival of Souls, the track is called Madame Endora, if you need something more. PM me. I will gladly help


and where can i find this download online ? 

i only found it to listen in you tube , the problem is i cannot have any music playing with the sound , the sound (talking) is for an animatronic gypsy so if their is music she will not speak in sync or move her mouth at all..... the music will be played in the background for ambiance ......

my prior sound track was an older gypsy type voice selling spells , and welcoming guest to her fortune telling , and the background sound was cricket wind etc , and someone custom recorded the voice for me back then and not doing it anymore....


----------



## sebagisbert (Dec 17, 2010)

*Gypsy music*

I think the best ambient music for a fortune-telling tent would be "Gypsy Caravan" in the "Transylvania" album (I tried it myself) Hope it helped.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's a track by Kevin MacLeod that sounds pretty gypsy-ish:
Miri's Magic Dance


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

That's a good one repo man!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> and where can i find this download online ?
> 
> i only found it to listen in you tube , the problem is i cannot have any music playing with the sound , the sound (talking) is for an animatronic gypsy so if their is music she will not speak in sync or move her mouth at all..... the music will be played in the background for ambiance ......
> 
> my prior sound track was an older gypsy type voice selling spells , and welcoming guest to her fortune telling , and the background sound was cricket wind etc , and someone custom recorded the voice for me back then and not doing it anymore....


I can try to edit it again. I have a new program that should eliminate most, if not all, of the ambient sounds. Just email me the original file, and I'll email you back the scrubbed version along with the Nox Arcana "Madame" speech.


----------

